

Ask HN: How do I learn the basics of a new field of business – i.e. importing? - hoodoof

I&#x27;m a fairly experienced business person, but I really only known the secrets of how to succeed within the business fields&#x2F;industries that I have spent my career working in.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of doing some business in an entirely different industry - importing. I know nothing about this industry right now although I think I might see some opportunities.<p>Surely in this Internet age there is a way to learn from others about how to succeed in a new industry?<p>Does anyone have any idea how I might find resources or even better mentors willing to talk to me about how to succeed and how to avoid failing in the importing business?<p>thanks HN!
======
joshrich
how can source code to show all hidde neme

